# Wayne County



## Ray32 (Nov 1, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Nov 1, 2010)

Here, Here seen a few deer got 1 , mostly hunt WMA around here.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw a doe sat. am.  Not much going on on our club in Wayne.  One member saw a nice buck but could not get a shot.  Right now not many signs that bucks are really chasing.  Maybe the cooler weather will get them going.  Will be headed back out the weekend.


----------



## Ray32 (Nov 5, 2010)

Chasin heavy at our place..shot a 7 pt. last weekend.  Should get even better with the cold front coming in...


----------

